

"Why will the 20th person join your company?" - ca98am79
http://community.cengage.com/GECResource/blogs/gec_blog/archive/2011/11/21/what-peter-thiel-looks-for-in-startups.aspx

======
ca98am79
Here's a link to the full video: [http://online.wsj.com/video/thiel-how-can-
government-help-sp...](http://online.wsj.com/video/thiel-how-can-government-
help-spur-innovation/1E796AF9-F1E9-4912-A97B-53D452DACFF7.html)

